
Ask HN: Can we save net neutrality through open source licenses? - agaruccio
Random thought: What if we added a clause to all our open source licenses that prohibit them to be used by firm that violates net neutrality?<p>How far could Comcast or Verizon really get if they have to write their own firmware to every router and switch and server they use?
======
randomerr
It would be hard to enforce. Especially since that software is built at
manufacturer level. Then a company buys it. Comcast or Verizon generally
doesn't compile their own software.

BTW: Couldn't they branch the software and put it under something like an MIT
license to get around this? Like what MariaDB did for MySQL.

~~~
agaruccio
In terms of enforcement, I don't think it would be that hard. There are only a
handful of ISPs. Manufacturers can either (1) build their own OS's or (2)
refuse to do business with any ISP who doesn't implement net neutrality or (3)
risk being sued.

Branching is possible but would be a headache for them to maintain.

I don't think this would completely stop them, but I do think it would give
some of the organizations fighting for net neutrality another legal avenue to
make it a headache for an ISP to go against net neutrality.

(Obviously I'm not a legal expert, just a frustrated developer who is sick of
feeling powerless in this fight)

